# Most painful experience you've ever had?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Just curious to what the most painful experience you have ever had?

Physical or mental.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Just curious to what the most painful experience you have ever had?
> 
> Physical or mental.


Collapsed lung


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

When Resten got banned.

I miss ya brother :sad:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mental = previous bird telling me she had met someone else or trying to get to level 65 on Candy Cush

Physcial = thought id change this bit...worse was, I had a pacemaker inserted 5years ago, but before I had the main op, they put in a trial implant, but cause the wires were wrapped around my spin, one came oout of my back and was attached to a monitor, which I had to carry around for 2 weeks...was in a pub beside hospital in London, and some guy grabbed the monitor and pulled it, thus the wire it was attached to nearly cause a lot of internal damage....was horrific pain


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Physical- Meningitis-never felt a pain like it before or since, inside the head feeling like its gonna pop and getting spinal fluid taken as part of the treatment with the needle scraping the spinal cord- had the fecking thing twice in my younger days


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine has to be migraines as a kid. I begged to die !


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Physical - cauda equina

Mental- almost loosing my new born


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Mine has to be migraines as a kid. I begged to die !


so glad we weren't robbed of you kenny


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Physical - splitting me fella on a lasses pubic bone

Mental - being trapped after a car crash at 3am with nobody about. Did not like that. Slashed my back all way down when I did get out.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Mental: Was in a bad place anyway, girlfriend breaks up with me and I was an absolute mess. Blame my mental health issues on that.

Physical: Infected wisdom tooth as it was coming through, couldn't sleep for days. Face swollen, tongue swollen and the worst migraines i've ever experienced - thought my head was going to explode.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> so glad we weren't robbed of you kenny


Thanks barsnack! Love you too


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

@barsnack when I type your name my phone corrects it with bareback.

Why is this?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> @barsnack when I type your name my phone corrects it with bareback.
> 
> Why is this?


or are you subconsciously thinking this is what you would like to do to me


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> or are you subconsciously thinking this is what you would like to do to me


Subconsciously? ?? I'm currently [email protected] over a printed picture of your back


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Subconsciously? ?? I'm currently [email protected] over a printed picture of your back


and on that note, goodnight


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Mental getting right royally fcuked over be an ex took ages to get over that .physical having my knee cartilage tear when i was training and suffering a heart attack


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> and on that note, goodnight


Yes it will be


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Haha you sick fcukers


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

hometrainer said:


> Mental getting right royally fcuked over be an ex took ages to get over that .physical having my knee cartilage tear when i was training and suffering a heart attack


Ive heard heart attack is proper painful mate


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Mental- the posts between Kenny and barsnack

Physical- single ab cramp on 100mg dbol. Like a hot knife twisting.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Kennyken said:


> Ive heard heart attack is proper painful mate


it is mate hope your all sorted now ? i had stents put in.felt like my chest was in a vice and i really did think my time had come


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

hometrainer said:


> it is mate hope your all sorted now ? i had stents put in.felt like my chest was in a vice and i really did think my time had come


Hope I'm all sorted? ?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

My X missus's whinging has to be pretty high up the mental table


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Physical - dislocated shoulder

Mental - Comedown after sniffing my way through an ounce of mcat at Creamfields a few years ago... never again


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Injuring my knee playing rugby, had a broken leg as well as MCL and ACL tears but continued for 60ish minutes as despite the lack of stability in the knee I thought it was a dead leg, only when I passed out in the final minutes as my knee finally gave way did I realise the seriousness :lol:

Ended my rugby career


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dislocating my shoulder


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Physically- breaking both legs at the same time.

Mentally- the death of my dad.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Physical - Axe nearly chopping off all my fingers!


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

Kennyken said:


> Hope I'm all sorted? ?


i think he misread your quote lol heard and thought it said had ha ha


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Physical - Axe nearly chopping off all my fingers!


All ten of them? That's impressive or very silly.

Most acute pain is probably tattooing around the nipple. Or the missus epilating my upper back hair.

Mental - mum doing a bunk before Christmas about 5 years ago. I still don't speak to her. Never been the same at Xmas for my dad.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Mental: My mom collapsing in front of me after getting a phone call saying her mom has passed away. I still have traumas after that..

Physical: Getting kicked in the nuts in a football game. That pain lasted days! Or when my fingers got stuck to a closing door. My fingers are still bent a bit wrong after 15 years.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My second slipped disc sat on a nerve .....never ever experienced pain like it !


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Mental.. Nearly loosing the one I love

Physical.. Paper cut on my pinky.. kicked in the nuts at school...?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

was forced into watching an Eastenders omnibus once, rather be dead!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

Mentally when I split up with my first proper girlfriend, to find myself a skinny wretch hooked on weed with thousands of debt on my head with payday loan companies constantly chasing me, felt like committing suicide!

Physically the day after spending a night fuelled on alcohol, coke, base, mcat, pills and weed. Felt like my body was going to shut down, definitely never did that again! :no:


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmm I've been lucky so far (or my brain has blotted such experiences out). I did get migraines as a kid (blue food colouring) and when I ate a sheep brain in India I felt like someone was knifing my stomach...but that didn't last too long.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Mental - being involved in a fatal accident that took the life of my best mate;

Physical - hard to tell as I can't really remember pain as such. Trying to forcibly remove a pile that I thought was just a stubborn lump of poo brought a tear to my eye though.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Not sure of the most mental pain, but the most physical pain I have experienced by a long shot was getting my sternum tattooed, have never felt anything like it :crying:


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Mental - A major health concern stemming from a 'lil accident' in Thailand :whistling: all clear in the end! Thank fvck!

Physical - Trapped nerve in my back for 6 months! Ended up having an op to relieve the pain!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

kitinboots said:


> Hmm I've been lucky so far (or my brain has blotted such experiences out). I did get migraines as a kid (blue food colouring) and when I ate a sheep brain in India I felt like someone was knifing my stomach...but that didn't last too long.


This for the migraines. Long time sufferer myself


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Physical - I was deep frying some chicken, and I was trying to put one bit it the oil at a time, my hand slipped and I dropped it all in, oil splashed up and covered half my right hand, INTENSE PAIN. It kept burning more and more for about 3 hours after that. I wanted to cry, seriously.

Mental - Maths GCSE


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hangover after bottle of vodka,5 g taurine, 600 mg caffeine and LSD. Got Arrhythmia, chest pain, my whole body shaked for few hours, couldn`t sleep for 2 days and felt like I`m going to die. At one point I was just sitting and watching tv and my heart rate was 190 per minute. Worst experience ever!


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mental, being told i would never walk again and not speaking to anyone for 12 hours to be told any different

physical, having a 1cm thick rod ripped out my femur that had gone all the way through my leg on just gas and air


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Felipe92 said:


> Hangover after bottle of vodka,5 g taurine, 600 mg caffeine and LSD. Got Arrhythmia, chest pain, my whole body shaked for few hours, couldn`t sleep for 2 days and felt like I`m going to die. At one point I was just sitting and watching tv and my heart rate was 190 per minute. Worst experience ever!


Lol what the f*ck has the taurine got to do with anything?!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Felipe92 said:


> Hangover after bottle of vodka,5 g taurine, 600 mg caffeine and LSD. Got Arrhythmia, chest pain, my whole body shaked for few hours, couldn`t sleep for 2 days and felt like I`m going to die. At one point I was just sitting and watching tv and my heart rate was 190 per minute. Worst experience ever!


190bpm watching TV? What the **** were you watching?

Least you can laugh about it now.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Mental - My best mate commiting suicide at 19.

Physical - I dropped a 20kg plate on my big toe at the gym which hurt but was meh! Then going to hospital and having it trefined (they get a hot needle and put it through your nail bed to relieve the pressure and release the blood).


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

L11 said:


> Lol what the f*ck has the taurine got to do with anything?!


I`m using it as a preworkout, and before final exams I mix it with caffeine to increase concentration while studying. When you mix taurine (2-3 grams) only with alcohol you feel great , it boosts your energy for 8-9 hours but next morning you`re f**ked up. :laugh:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Mental - My best mate commiting suicide at 19.
> 
> Physical - I dropped a 20kg plate on my big toe at the gym which hurt but was meh! Then going to hospital and having it trefined (they get a hot needle and put it through your nail bed to relieve the pressure and release the blood).


Had to do this with a drill bit into my thumbnail last year after it got trapped in a hinged pressure frame on a scrummaging rig. The relief is instantaneous though.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Felipe92 said:


> I`m using it as a preworkout, and before final exams I mix it with caffeine to increase concentration while studying. When you mix taurine (2-3 grams) only with alcohol you feel great , it boosts your energy for 8-9 hours but next morning you`re f**ked up. :laugh:


Oh I didn't realise that, I'm gonna give that a try!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> Mental = previous bird telling me she had met someone else or trying to get to level 65 on Candy Cush
> 
> Physcial = thought id change this bit...worse was, I had a pacemaker inserted 5years ago, but before I had the main op, they put in a trial implant, but cause the wires were wrapped around my spin, one came oout of my back and was attached to a monitor, which I had to carry around for 2 weeks...was in a pub beside hospital in London, and some guy grabbed the monitor and pulled it, thus the wire it was attached to nearly cause a lot of internal damage....was horrific pain


Ouchhhhhhho this made my bum twitch!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> *Had to do this with a drill bit into my thumbnail last year after it got trapped in a hinged pressure frame on a scrummaging rig. *The relief is instantaneous though.


That is probably the manliest thing I have every read :lol:


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

L11 said:


> Oh I didn't realise that, I'm gonna give that a try!


But be careful, for me at the begging just 1g was enough, but after 2 years on it I`m up to 4 g. It usually takes one hour to be absorbed. I experienced some insomnia for the first few weeks, and when I was using it just while studying it took me about 1 day to clean it out of my body.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Erm...none of ur painful physical experiences are worse than GIVING BIRTH!!! Pffffft drills in nails, breaking bones PRE WORKOUT DRINKS!! ( hilarious) come on guys...us poor poor poor women who have had babies have felt REAL pain  oh yh and the emotional **** u all put on us women...we suffer double the pain u know.... :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

L11 said:


> Physical - I* was deep frying some chicken*, and I was trying to put one bit it the oil at a time, my hand slipped and I dropped it all in, oil splashed up and covered half my right hand, INTENSE PAIN. It kept burning more and more for about 3 hours after that. I wanted to cry, seriously.
> 
> Mental - Maths GCSE


Is it true that Preparing Fried Chicken makes up 99% of all Black peoples injuries?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Erm...none of ur painful physical experiences are worse than GIVING BIRTH!!! Pffffft drills in nails, breaking bones PRE WORKOUT DRINKS!! ( hilarious) come on guys...us poor poor poor women who have had babies have felt REAL pain  oh yh and the emotional **** u all put on us women...we suffer double the pain u know.... :lol:


I've had two children and the cauda equina was worse than any child birth

Both natural and c section


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Ouchhhhhhho this made my bum twitch!


do I ever make your Front Bum twitch?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Is it true that Preparing Fried Chicken makes up 99% of all Black peoples injuries?


Yes, the other 1% consists of watermelon related fatalities


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Most intense moment of pain was a prolapsed disc while deadlifting. Felt like I had been tasered in the back and almost made me faint for the first time ever.

Most prolonged pain was a wisdom tooth causing a mouth, throat and ear infection. Could feel the tooth cutting into my gum with every heart beat and felt like i was swallowing glass. Didn't sleep more than about 60 minutes over 2 nights.

Still went to the gym though as I'm such a ****ing legend.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

L11 said:


> Yes, the other 1% consists of watermelon related fatalities


What about cool aid?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Ouchhhhhhho this made my bum twitch!


I know, that level 65 is a fcuker!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

physical - meningitis as a kid..

mental - so many, literally dont know where to start from... wonder how i havent ended up with a mental illness or something


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Physical - Slipping a disc in my thoracic vertebrae while shoulder pressing or breaking my hip playing football when I was 15.

Mental - The fcukers cutting out the Quidditch World Cup from Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Hair removal cream on my balls. I passed out


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> What about cool aid?


Whoa man no need for that.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Mental: totally lost the plot for about 3 years. Had a bit of a breakdown caused by too many reccy drugs and breaking up with my GF.

Physical: worst was being attacked when I was 10 by a German Sheperd. He got his jaws round my face nearly tore my nose off, stitches everywhere. I still love dogs though.


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

Mental: Losing 2013 to alcohol.

Physical: Stood on some lego.


----------



## mrjord (Jun 25, 2011)

Mental- my dad bein in a crash was in a coma for a fortnight and when he came too had no idea who me mum n sis were

Physical- dislocated shoulder or burst appendix or kidney stone all fvckin hurt but in different ways


----------



## LM90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mental - Estranged Dad's death (always wanted a better relationship with him)

Physical - Impaling my head on the underside of a tractor (well the chassis of it) was helping a guy restore an old tractor for a fun project and while underneath grinding I leant down to pick up a wire brush, must have moved forward a bit and leant up right into a bracket/housing for its rear lights,

thought I'd just banged my head really hard until I pulled my hand away and it was red  clearly that line of work isnt for me lol.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

ghost chilli, they had been open for around 2 month as well... about 6 of us decided we had to try them once and each had around 3-4g whole one each, one poor sod ate two because he walked in and we convinced him it was a bag of dried jalapenos. the tongue felt like it was all moving inwards, like when a sand timer runs through all towards the middle, car battery that gives out lava is my best description


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

physical - Ever seen that film unbreakable? thats me

Mental - Everytime I hear someone say 'brought' instead of 'bought' and trying to hold back the intense feeling to slap the illiterate **** in the face


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I've had two children and the cauda equina was worse than any child birth
> 
> Both natural and c section


Oh I don't know what that means :confused1: we can't count c section no one feels it numbed up to the eyeballs!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> do I ever make your Front Bum twitch?


Which one I have 2 at the front I'm special


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Most intense moment of pain was a prolapsed disc while deadlifting. Felt like I had been tasered in the back and almost made me faint for the first time ever.
> 
> Most prolonged pain was a wisdom tooth causing a mouth, throat and ear infection. Could feel the tooth cutting into my gum with every heart beat and felt like i was swallowing glass. Didn't sleep more than about 60 minutes over 2 nights.
> 
> Still went to the gym though as I'm such a ****ing legend.


Pussy....meow meow


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

megatron said:


> Hair removal cream on my balls. I passed out


Lol...another pussy


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

lickatsplit said:


> physical - *Ever seen that film unbreakable*? thats me
> 
> Mental - Everytime I hear someone say 'brought' instead of 'bought' and trying to hold back the intense feeling to slap the illiterate **** in the face


good movie! so good i actually brought it on DVD!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Which one I have 2 at the front I'm special





Skye666 said:


> Lol...another pussy


 :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

most painful for me was physical ... i once had a spot inside my nostril which really bought tears to my eyes every time i picked my nose.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Which one I have 2 at the front I'm special


eh, did you grow up in Chernobyl


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Oh I don't know what that means :confused1: we can't count c section no one feels it numbed up to the eyeballs!


Lol not bloody after wards it hurt more than a natural birth

And to top it off my anaesthesia wore off half way through


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol not bloody after wards it hurt more than a natural birth
> 
> And to top it off my anaesthesia wore off half way through


Well afterwards yeh ok...still more painful than these boys and there broken bone though eh lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Kidney Iinfection


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Getting my index finger trapped and have it all pretty much go blue/black. 6 weeks of throbbing pain, was a nightmare !!


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> Dislocating my shoulder


X2


----------



## deegan711 (Nov 8, 2011)

Breaking a few bones in my neck, squashing two vertabraes in my spine and cracking my sternum all in one crash that hurt the most I think


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Coming down off a crack pipe :innocent:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Jumping into the bath without enough cold water...


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Breaking 5 vertebra in my back.

Then having to get up and ski back to the house.

It was a 5 minute ski/walk but took me nearly an hour.

Then waking up after both of my surgeries on my back (to fix this) were extremely painful.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Ragnar said:


> Injuring my knee playing rugby, had a broken leg as well as MCL and ACL tears but continued for 60ish minutes as despite the lack of stability in the knee I thought it was a dead leg, only when I passed out in the final minutes as my knee finally gave way did I realise the seriousness :lol:
> 
> Ended my rugby career


Similar. Snapped ACL and pulled top off tibia with it. Ouch. Times a healer. Was slapping the ground tho when I did it


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ConP said:


> Breaking 5 vertebra in my back.
> 
> Then having to get up and ski back to the house.
> 
> ...


Hope you are well on the mend now bud and back to full recovery ??

Mine was full clean rupture of the quad tendon,10 month on and still suffering so i know the hardship of big injurys buddy.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

physical - I broke my pelvis falling of a garage roof and landing on a fence as a kid but that was almost painless compared to a recent incident with a plug and my left foot.

Mental - Farther death and finding out my son is autistic in the same year.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

pea head said:


> Hope you are well on the mend now bud and back to full recovery ??
> 
> Mine was full clean rupture of the quad tendon,10 month on and still suffering so i know the hardship of big injurys buddy.


Oh yeah mate probably the best survivor of backing breaking in the history of man.

Still can pull in the 600s and squat in the 500s with no issues...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ConP said:


> Oh yeah mate probably the best survivor of backing breaking in the history of man.
> 
> Still can pull in the 600s and squat in the 500s with no issues...


 :bounce:


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Standing on a plug at 3am


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

What about slipping in the shower and catching your toe on the plug hole???


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Physical - big bike accident; snapped my upper arm, three fractures in my pelvis, crushed my lungs, broke seven ribs, burst my bladder, broke a tooth, friction burned my forearm and chest. And sprained an ankle. Bike was fine...

Mental - losing my first son, stillborn.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Christ !


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

When i was 12 i was trying to show off to some bird, we went to the local football ground and i climbed up onto the roof of the shower/changing room block (a good 15 foot high) and i did a running flying kick off the front of it, as i jumped my trainer fell off and i landed bare foot on the concrete below, smashing my ankle to bits. Screaming in agony would be an understatement. Worst part was i had to climb back uo to get my ****ing trainer back :lol: then hobbled home screaming.

Spent the whole ****ing summer in plaster


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Having a 'wood' golf club swung full pelt into the jaw smarts a bit aswell. I didnt flop though


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Mental - realizing me and my ex should no longer be together, after 6 years and an engagement together.... silver lining is we are really good friends now and it was for the best.

Physical - when i snapped my humerus in a spiral free-floating fracture.... had to sleep sat up in a chair for weeks and any random movement was beyond painful... even standing up to go take a **** hurt so bad. Waking up from just falling asleep with a jolt - worst pain ever.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well afterwards yeh ok...still more painful than these boys and there broken bone though eh lol


Definatley lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kennyken said:


> What about slipping in the shower and catching your toe on the plug hole???


I slipped in a shower in a hotel in france and broke 3 ribs, that smarted a bit.

Mental ; leaving my wife and kids because l was a selfish, horrible pr**k. Karma still paying me back for it tho..


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Broke my back doing motocross then when I was in holspatal got a bug worst pain ever being sick with a broken back


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

physical mine had to be when i had a bike crash broken arm neck back ribs and more but the worst was a cracked sternum i felt like my chest was being ripped open!

mental was probably during recovery from the bike crash my gf at the time stopped coming to see me i thought that she didnt want to see me and her dad was dieing in hospital at the time (hes still alive now) so that wasn't entirely true.

i had next to knowbody only two friends that visited me now and then i was so issolated and alone and wished to die and thought about suicide. then i realised i knew my girlfriend was cheating on me so i decided to end it and focus on recovery cryed for about 2 days at the times i was awake but it made me stronger mentally and then met my now girlfriend 4 weeks after being on my feet again!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bulgeman.123 said:


> Broke my back doing motocross then when I was in holspatal got a bug worst pain ever being sick with a broken back


Oh sh*t, man alive that sounds bad !


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

Bulgeman.123 said:


> Broke my back doing motocross then when I was in holspatal got a bug worst pain ever being sick with a broken back


i had a reaction to some meds and spewed everywhere with a broken back and neck words cant describe the pain!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Holy shít, some of you have really been through some stuff... props for being strong mentally and physically and getting back into life! :thumb:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

mentaly,1982 first night in strangeways couldent sleep for fear of getting b*mmed,think i would prefer root canal treatnent with no anespetic than go through that sh*t again lol


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

I got jumped in a night club broke my eye socket shattered my nose and had to be resussed twice cos of the amount of blood I lost and I spent 7 weeks in hospital I felt like a bag of ****


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Physical, toothache - felt like my head was going to explode or the time I broke my leg, that was rather sore....have broken around 7 bones but the leg was the worst.

Mental - finding out my dad had been knocked down and badly injured, then being told he was brain dead, having to switch off the life support the next day.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Physical has to be dislocating my knee.

Metal is the come down when I dropped 22 pills and acouple grams of mcat. Will never touch that dirty **** again!!!!!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

when I split my finger


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Physical, toothache - felt like my head was going to explode or the time I broke my leg, that was rather sore....have broken around 7 bones but the leg was the worst.
> 
> Mental - finding out my dad had been knocked down and badly injured, then being told he was brain dead, having to switch off the life support the next day.


Fuk!!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mental, fvck knows I still have bad dreams about a particular incident in Afghan in 2007 involving a woman being wounded but I don't wake up screaming or anything bad like that. That's probably the worst thing mentally though so not too bad, no where near as bad as some of the things that you guys have said.

Physical would be being bent over a Land Rover (Army one) roll bar backwards and damaging my lower vertebrae. It was during a contact and the driver of my vehicle had to swerve off a 3ft drop on the side of the road to avoid another ambush up ahead and as I was firing behind us at the time and didn't hear him shout brace, I got folded in half backwards. Then the bloke in the back of the vehicle with me thought I'd been shot and tried to give me morphine but he was a complete mong and I didn't want him sticking anything into me, so I was trying to fight him off whilst screaming on the floor in agony, quite funny now looking back. Was given some painkillers and Ibuprofen afterwards by the army doctor and told to walk it off! Because of the Army doctors amazing advice and diagnosis I ended up needing 9 months of physio and acupuncture and some cortisone injections into the spinal area under sedation but luckily the week before I went in for the injections it started to get better so they didn't want to risk it, thank fvck!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> That is probably the manliest thing I have every read :lol:


It's not nearly as manly as it sounds. I just grabbed a 1 mil bit and turned the bit into the very base of the nail with my other thumb and index finger. I did it like that because the thoughts of using a red hot needle was making me gag... the nail doesnt feel anything anyway and is only sore because of the pressure the blood is putting on the nerves under the nail. Then when your 'through' the blood spurts out relieving the pressure and voila...pain gone. Piece of pyss.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Erm...none of ur painful physical experiences are worse than GIVING BIRTH!!! Pffffft drills in nails, breaking bones PRE WORKOUT DRINKS!! ( hilarious) come on guys...us poor poor poor women who have had babies have felt REAL pain  oh yh and the emotional **** u all put on us women...we suffer double the pain u know.... :lol:


Not trying to top childbirth but my little girls mum reckons it's not half as bad as its made out to be..and having been with her it didnt look that bad...maybe just worse for some than others?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

A-BOMB said:


> physical mine had to be when i had a bike crash broken arm neck back ribs and more but the worst was a cracked sternum i felt like my chest was being ripped open!
> 
> mental was probably during recovery from the bike crash my gf at the time stopped coming to see me i thought that she didnt want to see me and her dad was dieing in hospital at the time (hes still alive now) so that wasn't entirely true.
> 
> i had next to knowbody only two friends that visited me now and then i was so issolated and alone and wished to die and thought about suicide. then i realised i knew my girlfriend was cheating on me so i decided to end it and focus on recovery cryed for about 2 days at the times i was awake but it made me stronger mentally and then met my now girlfriend 4 weeks after being on my feet again!


man that sounds a hard as fcuk, glad it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Bentham1993 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dropping dumbell on my foot !


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Physical: having pins removed from my broken hand. They don't use anaesthetic as its a short procedure using pliers and pain.

Mental: The last time i used tren. put me in a very dark place during a break up with an ex. maybe the tren wasnt to blame, but i normally sail through breakups. Stranger considering i was the one doing the dumping


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> Just curious to what the most painful experience you have ever had?
> 
> Physical or mental.


Had a bulged disc in my lower back pressing on a nerve. They don't make pain killers for nerves. Couldn't sit down without the pain hitting a 12 on a scale of 1 to 10. Ended up having surgery 6 weeks after it happened. Thank god it worked, no more pain immediately after I woke up from the operation.


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

HDU said:


> when I split my finger


ewwww. Yak! :sad:


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

Definitely toothache. I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

For mental pain, it was losing my dog, Eric. He was a fit and healthy greyhound who was my best mate in the world, he had a blood disease and we lost him when he was only 5. I've never known a dog with so much life and character.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Not trying to top childbirth but my little girls mum reckons it's not half as bad as its made out to be..and having been with her it didnt look that bad...maybe just worse for some than others?


Lol..yh I agree actually I'm only being annoying but no one bit!! I was only in labour 8 hours so I can't complain..guess it depends on your threshold...however..don't they say women's threshold is much higher in preparation for child birth ? Think iv read that somewhere.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am led to believe a burst appendix is the worst pain imaginable by people who have been thro it.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..yh I agree actually I'm only being annoying but no one bit!! I was only in labour 8 hours so I can't complain..guess it depends on your threshold...however..don't they say women's threshold is much higher in preparation for child birth ? Think iv read that somewhere.


to be fair on females, if your stupid enough to get knocked up, you deserve the pain of childbirth


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> to be fair on females, if your stupid enough to get knocked up, you deserve the pain of childbirth


What a moronic post, seriously.

So having children is stupid then.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> What a moronic post, seriously.
> 
> So having children is stupid then.


yes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> yes


Well thankfully normal people don't think so.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> to be fair on females, if your stupid enough to get knocked up, you deserve the pain of childbirth


Haha soooooo rude! Wasn't my fault ..I was asleep :confused1:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

kidney stones


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Well thankfully normal people don't think so.


we are a forum that majority of members inject themselves with copious amounts of test and other ****, eat way over recommend daily food amounts, obsess over how they look 24/7 and worship men covered in fake tan and wearing speedo's......very normal the people in here


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

barsnack said:


> we are a forum that majority of members inject themselves with copious amounts of test and other ****, eat way over recommend daily food amounts, obsess over how they look 24/7 and worship men covered in fake tan and wearing speedo's......very normal the people in here


We are a very, very small proportion of the world on this forum if you want to split hairs, l stand on my point normal people don't look at it like that.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> We are a very, very small proportion of the world on this forum if you want to split hairs, l stand on my point normal people don't look at it like that.


you ever think, the craziest thing to be in life is normal


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Mental- to many to list

Physical- having a dental drain done for a HUGE access......... Without any anaesthetic!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

most painfull? probly getting jumped and getting punched from behind, braking my collar bone fell off a brick wall, then baseball bat to my leg broke in 2 places, also the fall landed on my face snapped my nose (had surgery to straighten it), yet i still tried to get back up for more, but they fvkced off lol that was when i was 18ish, still have bother with my collar bone now


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am led to believe a burst appendix is the worst pain imaginable by people who have been thro it.


Oh crap I forgot about this, had it not nice how could I forget lol this and the dental drain are up there both immensely painful but in different ways at least I could have morphine for the appendix and after that it was quite nice


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> yes


Are you conflicted at all by this and your parents - are they somehow exempt, or do you lump them in with this, too.

If so, kudos on your convictions.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Mental - A major health concern stemming from a 'lil accident' in Thailand :whistling: all clear in the end! Thank fvck!
> 
> Physical - Trapped nerve in my back for 6 months! Ended up having an op to relieve the pain!


You've left everyone thinking of one horrible possibility lol...


----------



## brianlyndon (Jan 20, 2014)

Having snip reversed they blew my head off on morphine and nuts like melons


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Sticking my hand on a candle when I was six years old certainly stung a little...


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

I know a guy that when he was a young lad, accidentally pulled a deep fat fryer down on him only for the contents to spill on him. His whole left side upto his neck was badly scarred.

Unimaginable pain.


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

When i had my knee ligaments replaced i woke up and my leg was in a machine bending it to stretch the new ligaments. Was 12 hours of agony all through the night, the only time it didnt hurt was for like 5 seconds when my leg was straight.

Only other thing would be gout. i would happily chop my own toe off when i get that


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

pulling my foreskin back to have a **** for the first time after having my banjo string removed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> Are you conflicted at all by this and your parents - are they somehow exempt, or do you lump them in with this, too.
> 
> If so, kudos on your convictions.


yes especially them, ive told them they should have shown more control and im ashamed of them...but few bottles of wkd, anything can happen


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Having a lumbar puncture and them catching my nerves in my spine. Never felt anything as painful in my life!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> yes especially them, ive told them they should have shown more control and im ashamed of them...but few bottles of wkd, anything can happen


Me like - you kickin' it old skool with the calling your parents ****s. Haven't done that since yay ago, back in the day, when I was about 17.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> Me like - you kickin' it old skool with the calling your parents ****s. Haven't done that since yay ago, back in the day, when I was about 17.


they know not to say anything back to me of ill throw them into the nearest home


----------



## The Regiment (Oct 7, 2013)

Mental - having a complete stranger die in my arms in 2012 and the memories of trying to 'comfort' her. Or quite a few issues from deployments.

Physical - being stabbed in the forearm with a pair of scissors or the pain I had when my disk bulged and trapped a nerve.


----------



## shorney (Oct 24, 2009)

Had to have facet joint injections in the lower part of my spine I had 18 in total I had physio twice a week and hydrotherapy once a week for eight months


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

vinoboxer said:


> Sticking my hand on a candle when I was six years old certainly stung a little...


tell me about it, got a scar on my finger to this day..


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

vinoboxer said:


> You've left everyone thinking of one horrible possibility lol...


Probably over exaggerated at the time but I've never been so terrified!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Having a lumbar puncture and them catching my nerves in my spine. Never felt anything as painful in my life!


I've had that !! Make you wanna boke !!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I've had that !! Make you wanna boke !!


Worst thing about it is that they came back a few hours later, said they lost the sample and had to do it again!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Worst thing about it is that they came back a few hours later, said they lost the sample and had to do it again!


Oh fuk !! It's the weirdest feeling cause you feel it moving around and if you move your paralysed !! Lol


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Mental = Living in 'England'

Physical = Operation on me bollocks LOL- Ouch!!! SERIOUS fookin' OUCH!!


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Most Physically painful I trapped my finger end between 2 dumbbells and snapped it off which surprisingly after the initial flash of pain didn't hurt at all, I went to hospital to get it sewn back on, I was told they'd give me something for the pain which I told them I didn't have and gave me an injection between my fingers (called a ring block) which was without a doubt the most painful thing I've ever had, I screamed it hurt that much and they gave me a different paiin killer when they sewed it back on and they had to hold my arm down when they gave it as my hand pulled away on it's own.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

@Tommy10 the first time they caught my nerves or something and i shouted at top of my voice "FCUK ME!!!!" and jolted! The doc said "you cant move as it might paralyse me" I replied "if you cause that kind of pain again i'll paralyse you!"

Second time wasn't as bad but because they had drained the fluid from my spinal column i had to keep coughing for about 5 mins to push it out into the barrel.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fcuk me some horrendous injurys/ailments here


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..yh I agree actually I'm only being annoying but no one bit!! I was only in labour 8 hours so I can't complain..guess it depends on your threshold...however..don't they say women's threshold is much higher in preparation for child birth ? Think iv read that somewhere.


Yep..and I dont doubt it either.

8 hours?! Bad enough now.....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Yep..and I dont doubt it either.
> 
> 8 hours?! Bad enough now.....


Oh hello there's dem quads :whistling: yh 8 hrs but seriously wasn't so bad..I would say the worst pain ever and it

It not lasted about 8 seconds max was a root nerve injection with no anesthetic...Dayam I yelled.

Gimme some tips on exercises for quads..I do everything and still no definition


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Oh hello there's dem quads :whistling: yh 8 hrs but seriously wasn't so bad..I would say the worst pain ever and it
> 
> It not lasted about 8 seconds max was a root nerve injection with no anesthetic...Dayam I yelled.
> 
> Gimme some tips on exercises for quads..I do everything and still no definition


At the end of your leg workout... mediumweight widestance on the legpress. Restricted range of motion...don't lock out fully and don't let your knees back past your chest...3 sets to failure...or minimum of 35 reps per set.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> At the end of your leg workout... mediumweight widestance on the legpress. Restricted range of
> 
> motion...don't lock out fully and don't let your knees back past your chest...3 sets to failure...or minimum of 35 reps per set.


Thanks..il give it a go


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine would have to be a kidney stone - I was in agony!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks..il give it a go


Will you really?


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Left elbow burst out the skin and ball joint snapped off.....had to take it to the hospital in a bag of ice for an emergency op or would have lost my arm.

Effects me in gym defo. Cant twist it as fas round if i use preacher bar etc so looks weird.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Will you really?


Lol hell yes I wanna compete I need all the tips I can get...I'm not throwing myself about on this forum for nothing u know..if I see a good set of legs...I want the recipe haha


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

R1CHY said:


> Left elbow burst out the skin and ball joint snapped off.....had to take it to the hospital in a bag of ice for an emergency op or would have lost my arm.Effects me in gym defo. Cant twist it as fas round if i use preacher bar etc so looks weird.


How mate, crikey !


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

welbeck said:


> Most Physically painful I trapped my finger end between 2 dumbbells and snapped it off which surprisingly after the initial flash of pain didn't hurt at all, I went to hospital to get it sewn back on, I was told they'd give me something for the pain which I told them I didn't have and gave me an injection between my fingers (called a ring block) which was without a doubt the most painful thing I've ever had, I screamed it hurt that much and they gave me a different paiin killer when they sewed it back on and they had to hold my arm down when they gave it as my hand pulled away on it's own.


Ring clock, by far too!

for how small, and thin the needle was i can't beive how much it hurt!


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> Ring clock, by far too!
> 
> for how small, and thin the needle was i can't beive how much it hurt!


Oh good, I'm not the only wuss on here :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> @Tommy10 the first time they caught my nerves or something and i shouted at top of my voice "FCUK ME!!!!" and jolted! The doc said "you cant move as it might paralyse me" I replied "if you cause that kind of pain again i'll paralyse you!"
> 
> Second time wasn't as bad but because they had drained the fluid from my spinal column i had to keep coughing for about 5 mins to push it out into the barrel.


I got mines as a result of having a mad moment in the gym , did a leg press and for 5 mins after I thought my head was going to explode,

Literally felt like I was being punched repeatedly , wanted to lie down and sleep when I got home but my flat mate was like NO Way get checked out,

Had a CAT scan , bloods and the lumber puncture .....all clear but was scary was incase I had hemmoraged.....that will teach me for being. Alpha ..ha!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Lol hell yes I wanna compete I need all the tips I can get...I'm not throwing myself about on this forum for nothing u know..if I see a good set of legs...I want the recipe haha


Well, have you given that a lash yet?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

dislocated shoulder

broken shin

torn AC joint

torn rotator cuff

torn peck

out of the above the most painful is the peck as it still niggles now especially during a naughty dip


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Well, have you given that a lash yet?


Yes yesterday ...was a leg day ..it hurt...but I like it :thumbup1:


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

Kennyken said:


> Just curious to what the most painful experience you have ever had?
> 
> Physical or mental.


Middle line next to belly button HERNIA. i hear people say that hernia pain for men is the equivalent of childbirth for women.

11cm surgery cut


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

I have the memory of a goldfish so nothing has mentally pained me, and because of my poor memory I cant remember any serious pain despite disclocated joints, broken bones, and head injuries. I dont know if this is good or bad!

I suppose I am mentally pained from a night on Whiskey as a 16 year old, cant even smell it without heaving!

Recent physical pain beside DOMS must have been when my hyper-active puppy decided to jump from the other sofa, onto my balls, whilst I was taking a nap. Almost got a back hand!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

- mental: losing my nan, dad & brother in the same year & watching my mum try to cope.

Physical: stubbing toe, compound fracture, still bent and gives me jip


----------



## shogun.dog (Nov 1, 2013)

training all the winter for a race and then didnt even compete


----------



## Suthy (Apr 17, 2011)

Underbite Surgery, Mah potatoe through a straw was nice


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Tearing my quad last year - and not in the gym. Have broken various bones over the years, but that topped it all. Worst part was having torn it the first time and felt it go (i stumbled and lost control of my legs (like running down a hill - over stretched them and it pinged), knowing it was going to happen again at least once more - actually twice, before I stopped. Ended up with three tears in three separate muscles.


----------



## Dublinmuscle (Jan 24, 2014)

About 6 months ago I was on a anavar/tren cycle, insane strength, i mean CRAZY strength..

Decent/solid mass for the aas involved, but it was a strength building cycle primarily. And it did just that. Personal best's smashed, ego boosted, job done.

Forward three months, motivation had dwindled.due to personal reasons (and weed, lots of weed) so lost some mass, but still assumed I was the dogs bollocks strength-wise. Doing skull crushers on the tricep bar when my left shoulder decides to give way (probably due to the weight, or, as i'm aware that aas combo can be suicidal for your joints.) I ended up with a black eye from where the one of the plates smacked me and a torn rotator cuff to boot.. I can't quite articulate the pain, but id liken it to a repetitive kick to the balls if your balls were limb-bound, or what i assume giving birth feels like. lesson learned - joint care is essential, along with an ego check every once in a while haha


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> dislocated shoulder
> 
> broken shin
> 
> ...


Dislocated shoulder multiple times, have always relocated it myself....dont know what the fuss is about...sprained ankle is worse.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Dislocated shoulder multiple times, have always relocated it myself....dont know what the fuss is about...sprained ankle is worse.


if youve relocarted it yourself isnt it more likely youve had a semi/part dislocation mate?

mine ****ed me for ages i was 16 i think


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> if youve relocarted it yourself isnt it more likely youve had a semi/part dislocation mate?
> 
> mine ****ed me for ages i was 16 i think


Nope...I have a partial on the right and full on the left. Its a knack to get it back in...roll the arm out and up....turn it 90 degrees,push down and it falls back into place. Like doing a lateral shoulder raise....swing arm round in front of your face then drop/pull arm down, voila, back in place.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Nope...I have a partial on the right and full on the left. Its a knack to get it back in...roll the arm out and up....turn it 90 degrees,push down and it falls back into place. Like doing a lateral shoulder raise....swing arm round in front of your face then drop/pull arm down, voila, back in place.


sounds bluddy horrible lol


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Dislocated ankel tourn achillies tendon multiple fractures fell 6ft on to edge of ankel threw up passed out 18 months 2 recover ... not recommended lol


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> sounds bluddy horrible lol


This is gonna sound ridiculous Mark...I laugh before I do it because I know the relief I'm gonna get from it.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Standing on a plug


----------

